
Coffee no longer comes with cancer warning and may actually prevent it - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/coffee-no-longer-comes-with-cancer-warning-it-may-actually-prevent-it/
======
sverige
The "science" of foods that cause cancer is some of the worst science there
is. Pronouncements like this create a well-deserved skepticism of the claims
of science among non-scientists.

------
sndean
The drink specific studies are generally pretty terrible, but the studies
relating to the temperature of drinks and the risk of esophageal cancer are
well accepted. And that's what the current medical school students are being
taught.

(Meta-analysis of hot beverages and esophageal cancer
([http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4457273/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4457273/)).)

------
aphextron
These studies are nonsense. Please keep this stuff out of HN.

